# Loose cleanout cap = waste spillage in soil?



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

> Is there anyone out there that can confirm what is proper:
> 
> loose cap to allow waste to spill out into the soil
> or
> ...


The cap should be tight. To prevent a sewer back-up you should have a back-flow preventer installed. Even if it's not required by code, it's a good preventative measure to prevent not only back-up into your home, but environmental contamination. 

If you have a problem with the sewer line, i.e. roots, cracks, breaks, offset joints, bellies, etc. the lateral should be either repaired or replaced. If the problem isn't serious enough to constitute repair or replacement, make sure you're proactive in your maintenance. 

Here's a good read for California:

http://www.sewersmart.org/index.html

Not sure how this free back-flow device program works, but check it out:

http://www.sewersmart.org/freebpd.html


----------



## Underdog (Sep 4, 2009)

The cleanout cap is _supposed_ to be tight but many people leave it loose so that backups will occur outside instead of in their house.

Depending on where you live in California, your local sewer agency may be responsible for your sewer lateral downstream of your cleanout. If you have overflow in your cleanout vault, the blockage is downstream of that. My advice would be to call your sewer agency and quit paying plumbers to cleanup a mess that may be the responsibility of your sewer agency.


----------



## Roadrider (Feb 28, 2011)

loftezy said:


> The cleanout cap is _supposed_ to be tight but many people leave it loose so that backups will occur outside instead of in their house.
> 
> Depending on where you live in California, your local sewer agency may be responsible for your sewer lateral downstream of your cleanout. If you have overflow in your cleanout vault, the blockage is downstream of that. My advice would be to call your sewer agency and quit paying plumbers to cleanup a mess that may be the responsibility of your sewer agency.


*Backups:*

A *backup* occurs when waste or debris has obstructed a home's plumbing system or lateral, resulting in clogged or slow-moving drains or toilets. A backup occurs on the homeowner's property and the expense and responsibility for cleanup and repair lies with the homeowner.


----------



## Roadrider (Feb 28, 2011)

I talked to the city today and they said leaving the cap loose is code. This prevents the backup into the home.


----------



## Roadrider (Feb 28, 2011)

LateralConcepts said:


> To prevent a sewer back-up you should have a back-flow preventer installed. Even if it's not required by code, it's a good preventative measure to prevent not only back-up into your home, but environmental contamination.
> 
> Here's a good read for California:
> 
> ...


I'm going to look into the Back-Flow preventer. Thanks LateralConcepts for the good information - much appreciated. I will look into this further.


----------



## Underdog (Sep 4, 2009)

Roadrider said:


> *Backups:*
> 
> A *backup* occurs when waste or debris has obstructed a home's plumbing system or lateral, resulting in clogged or slow-moving drains or toilets. A backup occurs on the homeowner's property and the expense and responsibility for cleanup and repair lies with the homeowner.


I see that you got that information from the sewersmart website. The website also says this: "In many communities, homeowners are responsible for maintaining the upper lateral that runs under their property. The city or sewer district is responsible for maintaining the lower lateral and the main.

In other communities, homeowners must maintain the entire lateral.

To be sure about your responsibilities, you can call your local sewer or sanitation district, located in the phone book under Government listings for wastewater utility services."

Where is your cleanout that you found the spill? Was it behind the sidewalk? If so, there is a chance that the sewer district may fix it without charging you...I'm just offering good advice :whistling2:


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Roadrider said:


> I talked to the city today and they said leaving the cap loose is code. This prevents the backup into the home.


You're kiddin'!? Ha. Wonder what the EPA thinks of that response?


----------



## Roadrider (Feb 28, 2011)

loftezy said:


> I see that you got that information from the sewersmart website. The website also says this: "In many communities, homeowners are responsible for maintaining the upper lateral that runs under their property. The city or sewer district is responsible for maintaining the lower lateral and the main.
> 
> In other communities, homeowners must maintain the entire lateral.
> 
> ...


I have called the City Sanitation District - I am responsible for the lateral in my yard up to 5' from the streed or main.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Roadrider (Feb 28, 2011)

loftezy said:


> I see that you got that information from the sewersmart website. The website also says this: "In many communities, homeowners are responsible for maintaining the upper lateral that runs under their property. The city or sewer district is responsible for maintaining the lower lateral and the main.
> 
> In other communities, homeowners must maintain the entire lateral.
> 
> ...


I have contacted the City Sanitation District and I am responsible for the lateral up to 5' from the street or main. I can ask the city to install a City Clean-out, but they are not obligated.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Roadrider (Feb 28, 2011)

LateralConcepts said:


> You're kiddin'!? Ha. Wonder what the EPA thinks of that response?


That is the first thing that came to my mind as well.


----------



## Underdog (Sep 4, 2009)

I think it is still worth your time to figure out where the blockage is occurring. Keep in mind that residential gravity sewer lines are not designed to work under pressure flow (this is what you have when you have a sewer spill). Something is wrong if you are having sewage spilling out of your cleanout. 

What did the plumbing service do when they cleaned out your sewer four months ago? Did they find a root problem? Broken pipe? FOG? Sewer pipes typically don't plug themselves in a four month period unless there is something wrong with the pipe. Or did they only clean up the mess from the spill and not actually address the problem?

I understand why you are worried about the cleanout cap being left off the cleanout but I'd be more concerned with trying to find the reason why my sewer lateral isn't draining properly because you will eventually find the spill in your bathtub as opposed to your cleanout vault. 

You might actually get lucky and find that the blockage is five feet from the street or main. Also, it is my opinion that a backflow preventer should be a _last_ resort and it will only be a bandaid in addressing your problem.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

LateralConcepts said:


> You're kiddin'!? Ha. Wonder what the EPA thinks of that response?


If rain overloads a sewage treatment plant, the sewage is rushed through without regard to whether treatment was complete. The ultimate destination is still a river or the ocean.


----------

